# putting a utility sink in basement



## sisyphus (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi all, would like to install a utility sink in my basement which has no drainaged. is there a way of doing this without breaking up the concrete floor? and if I had to, would I be able to run the discharge into a drywell? thanks


----------



## Redwood (Oct 2, 2011)

How does the drainage from the rest of your house go out to the sewer or, septic?

A drywell may or may not be permitted check with your local building officials.


----------



## sisyphus (Oct 3, 2011)

through 4 inch pvc pipe suspended below the floor joist in the basement. thanks


----------



## Redwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Plumb in one of these and pump it up to the drain...


----------

